# Site General > Pet Related Laws & Legislation >  Down with peta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

## Jeremy Browning

I dont know about the rest of you but i am sick and tired of PETA, thinking that they know how to run everyones life, and that pets shouldent be allowed.
You wanna talk about about extreme hipocracy, PETA kills over 2,000 animals each year!!! dont believe check ou these links one of them has the actuall gov files of their animal hipocracy
http://www.petakillsanimals.com/
http://www.consumerfreedom.com/artic...te-out-of-peta

PETA actually encourages its members to commit arson against pet stores pet breeder meat factories, slaughter houses and labrotories. Dont believe me listen to this recording of bruce friedrich encouraging arson!
http://www.consumerfreedom.com/artic...te-out-of-peta

Along with all of this PETA, as i said funds bills that ban ownership of reptiles which is really the last straw for me. :Snake:  :Snake:

----------

_Alexandra V_ (03-13-2011),_Anya_ (06-21-2011),_darkbloodwyvern_ (03-13-2011),_Jason Bowden_ (03-01-2011),_jsmorphs2_ (03-03-2011),_Quacking-Terror_ (06-06-2011),TheRatMan (02-28-2011)

----------


## Jeremy Browning

> I dont know about the rest of you but i am sick and tired of PETA, thinking that they know how to run everyones life, and that pets shouldent be allowed.
> You wanna talk about about extreme hipocracy, PETA kills over 2,000 animals each year!!! dont believe check ou these links one of them has the actuall gov files of their animal hipocracy
> http://www.petakillsanimals.com/
> http://www.consumerfreedom.com/artic...te-out-of-peta
> 
> PETA actually encourages its members to commit arson against pet stores pet breeder meat factories, slaughter houses and labrotories. Dont believe me listen to this recording of bruce friedrich encouraging arson!
> http://www.consumerfreedom.com/artic...te-out-of-peta
> 
> Along with all of this PETA, as i said funds bills that ban ownership of reptiles which is really the last straw for me.


 " The people from PETA are no more quilified to talk about reptile ethics than sarah palin is to lead the free world"
-Steven Tillis of "Reptillis Herps"

----------

_Anya_ (06-21-2011)

----------


## llovelace

PETA is a joke, they encourage and fund extremists, even provide them with lawyers, and their so called president, the insulin dependent diabetic freak that she is, had nothing to say back in the 80's how her insulin was made, unfortunately she didn't stop taking it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

PETA = PEOPLE EATING TASTY ANIMALS  :Party on:

----------

_Anya_ (06-21-2011),_darkbloodwyvern_ (03-13-2011),_hoax_ (03-31-2011),_Jeremy Browning_ (02-28-2011)

----------


## chago11

thought this was funny 

**link removed- dr del**

----------


## llovelace

> thought this was funny 
> **link removed - dr del**


Too, funny

----------


## llovelace

Here is site y'all may find interesting

http://www.petakillsanimals.com/

----------


## smd58

Try living in the same city as there head quarters. They put there nose into everything. A few years ago two of there people got cought dumping the bodys of dogs and cats in a stores dumpster. Head quarter for peta said they didnt know it was happing. Just where did they think the bodys were going?

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Into the huge freezers they had fitted in that same headquarters?  :Wink: 

It always puzzled me why nobody asked what happened to the thousands of animals they took in when the number adopted back out was in the low double figures.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


dr del

----------


## Simple Man

Fork PETA! They pretend their in it for the animals. They have a 97% kill rate on animals they are supposed to "adopt" out. Did you know the ASPCA is directly linked with PETA? $1 of every $100 they raise actually goes to the animals. The rest of it is advertisements and political BS. The majority of animal owners are clueless when it comes to such matters. They seriosuly just think that its some great thing. If PETA had their way you wouldn't own any animals. F' em.

Regards,

B

----------


## CourtneyD0313

> I dont know about the rest of you but i am sick and tired of PETA, thinking that they know how to run everyones life, and that pets shouldent be allowed.
> You wanna talk about about extreme hipocracy, PETA kills over 2,000 animals each year!!! dont believe check ou these links one of them has the actuall gov files of their animal hipocracy
> http://www.petakillsanimals.com/
> http://www.consumerfreedom.com/artic...te-out-of-peta
> 
> PETA actually encourages its members to commit arson against pet stores pet breeder meat factories, slaughter houses and labrotories. Dont believe me listen to this recording of bruce friedrich encouraging arson!
> http://www.consumerfreedom.com/artic...te-out-of-peta
> 
> Along with all of this PETA, as i said funds bills that ban ownership of reptiles which is really the last straw for me.


I'm borrowing this and posting it on my facebook since I go to a college that is predominantly animal related majors  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jeremy Browning

> Fork PETA! They pretend their in it for the animals. They have a 97% kill rate on animals they are supposed to "adopt" out. Did you know the ASPCA is directly linked with PETA? $1 of every $100 they raise actually goes to the animals. The rest of it is advertisements and political BS. The majority of animal owners are clueless when it comes to such matters. They seriosuly just think that its some great thing. If PETA had their way you wouldn't own any animals. F' em.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> B


Thankyou, one of my friends had his burms taken away bcuz he lived in OH and PETA, without permission went into his house well he was gone and called 911. he sued PETA and lost. His permit to own he burms came in the mail the next day. all his burms were uethanized. If i see the CEO of peta imma throw a P.O.'d female green anaconda at his/her face.

----------


## TreF68

The second in command of PETA is a diabetic. She actively tells diabetics to not take their insulin because it was tested and developed on animals, mainly dogs. Yet, she takes insulin using the excuse that the amount of animals she has, and will save, out weighs the amount that tests were performed on.

crazy much?

----------

_HighVoltageRoyals_ (04-08-2011),_Jeremy Browning_ (03-03-2011)

----------


## SpiffyYoshi

And they get gullible people to follow them with their out of context propaganda and because of how nice they look at surface value. 

"Join us! Help the animals! Help us destroy all contact between all humans and all animals so we can make the world boring as hell together!"

ugh

----------

_Anya_ (06-21-2011),_Jeremy Browning_ (03-03-2011)

----------


## tsealock

Don't even get me started on peta, or the humane society for that matter...

----------


## Ham

It is obvious to me that PETA is not about saving animals, it really is about hating humans, most of their members are rabidly antihuman, and their vile attitudes and actions do more harm to animals than good.

I have heard of them standing outside of middleschools and handing out these PETA comics to 3rd, 4th, and 5th graders!  

To see the comic's cover check this link out!
http://current.com/entertainment/wtf...-the-cover.htm

----------


## Jeremy Browning

> I'm borrowing this and posting it on my facebook since I go to a college that is predominantly animal related majors


ok thats fine, spread the word lol

----------


## llovelace

Here is a petition to remove their tax exempt status, if everyone could sign it would be great

http://www.petitiononline.com/rvkptaex/petition.html

----------


## Shmoges

People eating tasty animals!!!  I signed the pet btw. LOL South Park said it best when butters was made up to be a dog and they said well little fella heres some death in a syringe for you.... lol

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (06-06-2011),_darkbloodwyvern_ (06-19-2011)

----------


## Jeremy Browning

Wouldn't it be ironic if all of the members of PETA became the animals at HSUS?

----------


## Jeremy Browning

and now they claim all amphibians are "dangerous" really? Amphibians dangerous? what the **** PETA.

----------


## RhacHead

> and now they claim all amphibians are "dangerous" really? Amphibians dangerous? what the **** PETA.


I would LOVE to hear the reasoning behind that one!

----------


## Jeremy Browning

The reason behind it is that frogs are bloodthirsty monsters. Didnt you know?
Lol

----------


## purplemuffin

Well, duh, amphibians are the most blood thirsty of all the animal kingdom!



Just look at my pacman frog! Every day of my life he lets me live I thank my lucky stars!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


In all seriousness though, I sort of assumed the 'danger' from amphibians meant the whole nasty bacteria or viruses or whatever they have been dealing with that has killed off wild populations and stuff, but if they mean just dangerous to your life...  :sploosh:

----------

_Carlene16_ (06-06-2011),_Cendalla_ (03-21-2011),_hoax_ (03-31-2011)

----------


## Jeremy Browning

no the virus has been out for a wail what they claim is that they are life threatening to people.
FACT: people who responsibly own HOT animals are more likely to die in a car crash or out of food poisoning. so before you worry about evil frogs worry about car safety and food safety and fire safety and lightning safety and of course the biggest threat PETA I'm more afraid of them then any other group of people.

----------


## Alexandra V

I agree, peta is one of the most hypocritical and, frankly, annoying groups out there. Back when I was twelve and became vegetarian, I thought peta was the best thing since flush toilets. Then I found out more about what they do and how freaking psycho they and their followers are (for the record I was never one of them, I was in it for the free stickers) and have been trying to remove those stupid stickers from what I've stuck them on ever since.

Even though I can't stand peta, I'm still vegetarian because I always had my own reasons. Peta never influenced my decision to be veg (i started before I had known about them). I'm glad that someone made this thread about peta, I just hope it doesn't become an attack on the real vegetarians/vegans who have their own minds and their own reasoning behind their choices.

----------

_Anya_ (06-21-2011),_darkbloodwyvern_ (06-19-2011)

----------


## darkbloodwyvern

I have plenty vegetarian friends who are that way for whatever reasons.  None of them PETA related.  A few of them just don't like meat much!  I do like to consider things like whether animals are happy as pets or whether we may be changing their lives by owning and breeding them, but slaughtering animals and people, ruining property and causing harm to wild populations is not the way to disagree with domestication and animal testing.  When PETA 'fighters' release domestic fur minks into the wild, all those mink will die of starvation or be eaten by wild animals.  If there are enough of them to cause a population increase in the predator species that eat mink, THEY ARE EVEN SCREWING UP THE NATURAL ECOSYSTEM OF THAT AREA!!!  And what if some of those released mink have screwed up genes from being bred on a fur farm?  If they breed with native animals, they could be messing up the local population as well.  It's not likely to make the locals go extinct, but it certainly isn't helpful!

----------

_Alexandra V_ (03-13-2011)

----------


## Jeremy Browning

i, myself am a former vegatarian, and everyone hated me because of PETA.

----------


## purplemuffin

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I know plenty of vegans and vegetarians. I like to eat vegetarian meals, but I like to eat meat as well. It's a personal choice. Has nothing to do with PETA. I DO know vegetarians who are that way because of PETA though, Yuck, they are going to drive me up the walls crazy. 

My biggest pet peeve..no, I can't pick just one... So my biggest pet peeves of PETA... is how much they lie to their own members--We're here because we love pets and cute animals!! Right? No. Say that to the hundreds that die in their walls every year. I know people who surrendered healthy, happy animals to PETA because they were moving and couldn't take their animals--they figured PETA would take the best care of their puppies better than the kill shelters they protested. What did PETA do? Killed her dogs. The animals that die there aren't just the abused ones--or at least abused by our standards. Apparently just being in contact with humans is abuse. So much for loving pets, argh. 

My other problem? The scare tactics with children. Standing outside theaters when kids movies open, handing out fliers with puppies on the front, and slaughtered animals on the inside. Handing these out to young, young kids. That's just messed up. Or their whole comic about dads murdering fish. 

These comics are awful. It caused a lot of trauma to a lot of young kids. On the inside of the fish one it says "Until your daddy realizes it's not 'fun' to kill, keep your doggies and kitties away from them. He's so hooked on killing defenseless animals they could be next!!!"  :Surprised: 

I don't think anyone here has to mention all the extreme borderline(or completely) illegal acts members have committed. Sad that so few people know the truth.

----------


## purplemuffin

I think things tend to get too black and white with peta views. a lot of Anti-Peta members think all Peta members are this crazy. A lot of Peta members think all anti peta members are nasty, animal hating meat eaters! Biggest things I see in these arguments in the past: Peta members believe anyone against them think animals should be mistreated and abused and eaten--not the case, plenty of anti-peta vegetarians out there. And no one really wants animals to be abused. Peta members also believe people against them are lazy and 'at least they are doing something'--but really, what ARE they doing? radical attacks that end up causing more harm than good. So what do you do to help animals??

This is easy. Again, the answer is education! People need to KNOW what exactly they are supporting, and I don't think you need a violent organization like this to do what the average peta supporter wants to do--help animals. Donate to local shelters, get your animals spayed and neutered, do stuff yourself, and do your own research. If you choose to eat meat, try to buy from humane companies. 

Not all companionship with humans is bad. If we want to liberate all animals, what about the animals that would otherwise be extinct? What do we do with Betta Splendens--a species that does not exist in the wild. Kill them all? Sounds like Peta's answer. And with the ever growing spread of human population, sadly, even more animals will soon rely on humans for survival due to loss of habitat. Is it better to let them suffer and die in what is left of a destroyed environment, or do our best to give them a comfortable life in the best conditions possible... Our animals may not have the miles to roam around they would, but we give them exercise.. They also don't have to deal with predators, and we heal their diseases and wounds! 

I don't think the world is perfect or is caring for animals right as it is. But PETA isn't the answer. Instead of total release of all animals into the wild/death to those that won't survive... It's all about educating people on more humane ways to treat animals. With science growing so exponentially, things are getting cheaper. What before was not possible due to money, companies can now do to make their animals more comfortable. I know when I buy f/t for my snakes, I try to buy from companies who treat their rats like beloved pets, clean, well fed, given fresh water, all that.. I think I can ask the same of those I buy my own meat from.  :Smile:  and I don't need to throw buckets of blood on people to do it, lol!

----------

_Anya_ (06-21-2011),_llovelace_ (03-14-2011)

----------


## Jeremy Browning

> I think things tend to get too black and white with peta views. a lot of Anti-Peta members think all Peta members are this crazy. A lot of Peta members think all anti peta members are nasty, animal hating meat eaters! Biggest things I see in these arguments in the past: Peta members believe anyone against them think animals should be mistreated and abused and eaten--not the case, plenty of anti-peta vegetarians out there. And no one really wants animals to be abused. Peta members also believe people against them are lazy and 'at least they are doing something'--but really, what ARE they doing? radical attacks that end up causing more harm than good. So what do you do to help animals??
> 
> This is easy. Again, the answer is education! People need to KNOW what exactly they are supporting, and I don't think you need a violent organization like this to do what the average peta supporter wants to do--help animals. Donate to local shelters, get your animals spayed and neutered, do stuff yourself, and do your own research. If you choose to eat meat, try to buy from humane companies. 
> 
> Not all companionship with humans is bad. If we want to liberate all animals, what about the animals that would otherwise be extinct? What do we do with Betta Splendens--a species that does not exist in the wild. Kill them all? Sounds like Peta's answer. And with the ever growing spread of human population, sadly, even more animals will soon rely on humans for survival due to loss of habitat. Is it better to let them suffer and die in what is left of a destroyed environment, or do our best to give them a comfortable life in the best conditions possible... Our animals may not have the miles to roam around they would, but we give them exercise.. They also don't have to deal with predators, and we heal their diseases and wounds! 
> 
> I don't think the world is perfect or is caring for animals right as it is. But PETA isn't the answer. Instead of total release of all animals into the wild/death to those that won't survive... It's all about educating people on more humane ways to treat animals. With science growing so exponentially, things are getting cheaper. What before was not possible due to money, companies can now do to make their animals more comfortable. I know when I buy f/t for my snakes, I try to buy from companies who treat their rats like beloved pets, clean, well fed, given fresh water, all that.. I think I can ask the same of those I buy my own meat from.  and I don't need to throw buckets of blood on people to do it, lol!


See, the thing is is that PETA essentially is very large eco-terrorism group. what i dont get is why would a AR group knowingly kill animals? since they do that it makes me wonder what there real cause is.

----------


## purplemuffin

According to the lady behind it all, death is better than the pain of what humans do to the animals--including household pets where the animals were loved and cared for. The killing means they don't have to spend money caring for animals, and they can say how horrible all the people they rescued them from are and fuel the fire.

----------


## llovelace

> I think things tend to get too black and white with peta views. a lot of Anti-Peta members think all Peta members are this crazy. A lot of Peta members think all anti peta members are nasty, animal hating meat eaters! Biggest things I see in these arguments in the past: Peta members believe anyone against them think animals should be mistreated and abused and eaten--not the case, plenty of anti-peta vegetarians out there. And no one really wants animals to be abused. Peta members also believe people against them are lazy and 'at least they are doing something'--but really, what ARE they doing? radical attacks that end up causing more harm than good. So what do you do to help animals??
> 
> This is easy. Again, the answer is education! People need to KNOW what exactly they are supporting, and I don't think you need a violent organization like this to do what the average peta supporter wants to do--help animals. Donate to local shelters, get your animals spayed and neutered, do stuff yourself, and do your own research. If you choose to eat meat, try to buy from humane companies. 
> 
> Not all companionship with humans is bad. If we want to liberate all animals, what about the animals that would otherwise be extinct? What do we do with Betta Splendens--a species that does not exist in the wild. Kill them all? Sounds like Peta's answer. And with the ever growing spread of human population, sadly, even more animals will soon rely on humans for survival due to loss of habitat. Is it better to let them suffer and die in what is left of a destroyed environment, or do our best to give them a comfortable life in the best conditions possible... Our animals may not have the miles to roam around they would, but we give them exercise.. They also don't have to deal with predators, and we heal their diseases and wounds! 
> 
> I don't think the world is perfect or is caring for animals right as it is. But PETA isn't the answer. Instead of total release of all animals into the wild/death to those that won't survive... It's all about educating people on more humane ways to treat animals. With science growing so exponentially, things are getting cheaper. What before was not possible due to money, companies can now do to make their animals more comfortable. I know when I buy f/t for my snakes, I try to buy from companies who treat their rats like beloved pets, clean, well fed, given fresh water, all that.. I think I can ask the same of those I buy my own meat from.  and I don't need to throw buckets of blood on people to do it, lol!


  Well said




> According to the lady behind it all, death is better than the pain of what humans do to the animals--including household pets where the animals were loved and cared for. The killing means they don't have to spend money caring for animals, and they can say how horrible all the people they rescued them from are and fuel the fire.


I love the way they deny any knowledge when their employees get busted, like the chick on trial for dumping all those dead dogs in a dumpster after getting them from that vet, telling him they would find them good homes, what a croc.


My daughter in law is a vegan (God love her), and I have learned to be sympathetic to her views on vegan-ism,  I even cook vegan for her in addition to regular Sunday dinner. 

She used to leave my home crying, when I used to point out all the underhanded things the fanatics at peta have done.  Now she sees the err of their ways, and it saddens her deeply.

----------


## purplemuffin

It's really a shame, there are a lot of good, well meaning people in that group.. But they are blinded by the lies the leaders tell. It's really terrible! And it's such a sensitive topic, it's hard to explain it without coming off as a big bad bully!

----------

_Anya_ (06-21-2011)

----------


## llovelace

> It's really a shame, there are a lot of good, well meaning people in that group.. But they are blinded by the lies the leaders tell. It's really terrible! And it's such a sensitive topic, it's hard to explain it without coming off as a big bad bully!


Well call me a bully then  :Smile: , I don't mince nor sugar coat words, and would love to debate with them  :Smile:

----------


## Jeremy Browning

But what really makes me wonder about PETA is the fact that theyre an AR group that kills thousand of animals, so if theyre not in it for the animals than what are they in it for?!? :Salute:

----------


## PweEzy

> But what really makes me wonder about PETA is the fact that theyre an AR group that kills thousand of animals, so if theyre not in it for the animals than what are they in it for?!?


Same thing Al Gore is in the "global warming" bs for..... money

----------

_Jason Bowden_ (03-23-2011),_Jeremy Browning_ (03-21-2011)

----------


## Dante's_Girl

PETA is a load of BS. I live in Kansas, which is next to one of the worst states for puppy, retile, and cat mills in all of America, and I have yet to see PETA do a dang thing about it. The police and firefighters do more than they ever will. They're so busy shoving their self-righteous bs down people's throats and throwing paint and blood on fur coats to actually do anything productive. They do kill more animals than they help, the local shelter holds like ten fund-raisers a year because they told the ASPCA and Peta where they could stick their so called "grant" money. They run it all off of the true goodness of true petlover's hearts.

----------


## Jeremy Browning

I agree, if PETA wants to be the stupid hollow minded fools they are and go vegan and not wear fur coat and not have pets than fine i dont care. But since they shove theyre opinion down others throat that pisses me off.

----------


## Jeremy Browning

JUST WONDERFUL!!!! has now decided that tortoises are bad pets and should banned as they are "aggressive". They might as well add in that goldfish are aggresive bloodthirsty monsters.

----------


## lk_holla

> JUST WONDERFUL!!!! has now decided that tortoises are bad pets and should banned as they are "aggressive". They might as well add in that goldfish are aggresive bloodthirsty monsters.


I dunno about you but my betta fish was pretty intense  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . 

the other day we were being harassed at a train station by a peta member with a bunch of flyers. She kept asking 'do you love animals? do you love animals?' and when we ignored her she gave us a dirty glare like she was putting a curse on us and muttered under her breath as she walked away.  I've adopted and rescued/rehomed plenty of different animals and given them great homes; i don't think I need some angry fanatic who probably doesn't even like most of the animals I own telling me her BS. Besides the fact that their entire organization is corrupt, they need to learn that they'll attract more bees with honey rather than angry and rude behavior.

----------


## Jeremy Browning

im so sorry you had to be harassed by idiots.

----------


## Jeremy Browning

Now bug and pesticides are being targeted not because of the fact that theyre harmful to humans, but because some not most kill insects. Which they claim is cruel

----------


## j_h_smith

It's about time these folks are exposed for what they really are.  I wonder what it would take for someone to go undercover and get the dirt on these guys?  Hey Big Boy or whatever your name is, wanna volunteer?

Jim Smith

----------


## Jeremy Browning

> It's about time these folks are exposed for what they really are.  I wonder what it would take for someone to go undercover and get the dirt on these guys?  Hey Big Boy or whatever your name is, wanna volunteer?
> 
> Jim Smith


Believe me if i could i would in a heartbeat go undercover and get the dirt on these guys.

----------


## purplemuffin

There are a lot of people who HAVE exposed them for who they are, but the supporters don't believe them/say 'it's better than doing nothing'! To that I say, who says we're doing nothing! I support my local shelters! 

There's actually an episode from Penn and Teller on PETA..it's pretty funny, but they are a bit offensive! They actually joke about vegetarians, but really they did that to mock people who are vegetarians because of what PETA told them, plus they love getting people all mad at them  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  But it does show a lot of the dark side of this organization, as well as a few others. Fire bombing and death threats oh my!

----------

_HighVoltageRoyals_ (04-08-2011)

----------


## HighVoltageRoyals

Penn & Teller for the WIN.  :Good Job:

----------


## Jeremy Browning

Apparently theyve tried going undercover to get dirt on PETA... they got caught and were sued by PETA. grr.. :Rage:

----------


## python_addict

> I support my local shelters!


I dont support my local shelters...they wont take anything in except some dogs, all cats, and some rabbits the vets wont even let me take in my ball pythons they say they are too big??? ummmm my snake that i brought in was only 2 feet? lol plus they tell me in not allowed to raise and rehab squirrels and rabbits without a liscense even with the help of an actual rehaber they also told me i should keep my cat indoors because she might die but my cat gets stressed out from being inside and she always comes back they also give me crap from buying my pets from breeders....actually 4 ball pythons my cat 2 dogs and 2 birds were rescues plus lol they give me more crap for not having my dog fixed or my ferret fixed the shelters say keep your pets inside at all times they can get parasites and die now does that sound like nice people that you like to adopt from???

----------


## Jeremy Browning

I luckily have an exotic pet vet near me who give out good advice but  i still despise PETA and now peta2 which is PETA for kids?

----------


## python_addict

woah peta for kids?! oh wow they are so desperate as to reach out to kids and corrupt them??? wow........

----------


## Jeremy Browning

the worst part of it is that they in one of there articles are promoting the constrictor ban.

----------


## Redneck_Crow

> I dunno about you but my betta fish was pretty intense . 
> 
> the other day we were being harassed at a train station by a peta member with a bunch of flyers. She kept asking 'do you love animals? do you love animals?' and when we ignored her she gave us a dirty glare like she was putting a curse on us and muttered under her breath as she walked away.  I've adopted and rescued/rehomed plenty of different animals and given them great homes; i don't think I need some angry fanatic who probably doesn't even like most of the animals I own telling me her BS. Besides the fact that their entire organization is corrupt, they need to learn that they'll attract more bees with honey rather than angry and rude behavior.


They don't believe in using honey.  They say that it's a "stolen product."  Not kidding you.

PETA comes up with some stuff that is not only unbelievable, but unbelievably funny.  (as George Carlin said, unintentional humor is the best)

Check out the Sea Kittens. Whoever thought that one up had to be drinking the bong water.

----------


## Ham

PETA is a collective of fantatical hypocrites.  Sometimes their insane ramblings and shananigans produce some results that could be construed as positive, but most of the time they just kill animals and promote eco-terrorism as well as infringe on our rights.

----------


## Jay_Bunny

> They don't believe in using honey.  They say that it's a "stolen product."  Not kidding you.
> 
> PETA comes up with some stuff that is not only unbelievable, but unbelievably funny.  (as George Carlin said, unintentional humor is the best)
> 
> Check out the Sea Kittens. Whoever thought that one up had to be drinking the bong water.


Now, just because they don't believe in using honey, does not make them bad(or crazy). I know plenty of people who do not believe in using animal products, (honey being one of them) and these are not fanatical people. They just don't want to use products that come from animals. It is a personal belief and what people choose to consume or use should not be the basis on which they are judged, if they are to be judged at all. 

Now, PETA on the other hand is a whole different thing. There ARE good people in that organization that joined because they truly wanted to help animals. Unfortunately the organization is run by people who think that their way is the only way. They are passionate, even fanatical in their war on cruelty and they take it too far. Refusing to eat meat because of factory farm practices, great. Not wearing fur because of the cruelty involved in housing and skinning those animals, fine. Believing it isn't right to consume, use, or wear ANY animal products, that's wonderful. Shoving said beliefs down people's throats and harassing, them, I don't think so.

----------


## Redneck_Crow

What I see in PETA is a bunch of people who want to micromanage other people's behaviors and aren't afraid to use illegal means to do it.

Sure, there are decent folks in PETA, but they're the kind of decent folks who will fall in lockstep with loonies.  

I'm like this--if PETA folks don't want to eat meat or honey or wear leather or fur or whatnot, good on them.  If they want to impose these restrictions on me, they can vacation in Hades.

One of the dumber things they do is throwing paint on fur coats.  Not only is it vandalism, but what happens when a fur coat gets ruined this way?  You call your insurance company, they settle on your claim and now the nasty fur farmer kills more cute little animals to make you a replacement fur coat.

----------


## LoNeSt4r

I'M SO GLAD there are fellow animal lovers who despise PETA as much as i do. I've hampered them however i could since i was in 8th grade. It seems even adults don't have very good logic when it comes to this sort of thing. PETA is NOT INTERESTED in saving animals, as far as i'm concerned, their primary reason for existence seems to point fingers at everyone but themselves for the issues they seem to have.

----------

_Jason Bowden_ (06-18-2011)

----------


## Slytherin

> PETA actually encourages its members to commit arson against pet stores pet breeder meat factories, slaughter houses and labrotories. Dont believe me listen to this recording of bruce friedrich encouraging arson!
> http://www.consumerfreedom.com/artic...te-out-of-peta


THIS. This is no different from somebody burning down a church or religious establishment, or going around tagging hateful speech on buildings that are religious or ethnic. There are ways to go about peacefully and rightfully congregating a movement in order to bring about change. Going out and encouraging people to act violent via arson is NOT the way to do it. This is teaching people it's okay to destroy establishments because they don't particularly agree with their way of outlook, and to do it violently is the best measure for them. That makes me sick! Sure, the shock value of the act will get the message across in the media, but morally... is it really helping out with the image of saving animals? This hurts PETA more than it helps them, and gives them a psychopathic image that everyone knows well about!

----------


## Anna.Sitarski

I feel with all the protests they do couldn't they be more pro active verses sitting around and handing out flyers? There are animals at shelters that need to be fed, cleaned and homed. Its not as dramatic as throwing paint on women with coats but needs to be done. (Why they don't have the same passion for leather wearers..... I will never know.....)

 If you want to change the world do something.. talk is cheap. There are animals being abused, there are creatures in true need of help. Why aren't they doing that? Put money and start farms with free range cattle or free range chickens or whatever, make a animals happy farm, or rescue animals... donate food to animals shelters. They really need it, part of the reason they have to euthanize, only so many supplies. Take all that money for flyers and pamphlets and feed and clean animals at shelters.

 Circle of life is natural. I get not wanting to hurt animals I am a true animal lover but if we respect and take care in our dealings with animals that's the best approach. I have no problem if people want to be vegetarian, vegan whatever that's your choice but as a carnivorous person, that shouldn't make me a bad person. I respect what I eat and need it to feed my body.

 I work doing animals research here and there due to the fact I work on cancer research type things and etc. Part of the process is implementing those devices and therapeutics I make into an animals. Its not fun but necessary. The animals are not put in undue pain and we have a vet on staff etc. We have to do this to ensure safety and see how things work. Lots of testing etc happens before we even get to animals. We don't try unless we think it will work. We don't want to hurt them either and do our best with it. At this establishment we get PETA protesters all the time and them trying to sneak in destroy the facility and set the animals free, to their ahem natural environment. First of all the animals are all immunodeficient meaning the lab is their natural environment they will die without the very regulated clean environment we provide.(within hours) Secondly how the hell do they think all the medicines they take are made?????? I put my money on if they got cancer they would take chemo or antibiotics for an infection..... They have to be developed somehow. You want to stop disease and suffering.. let scientists/engineers/researchers do our job. I am sorry but my mum's or dad's life means more to me some mice.

 Sorry I will end my rant and go play with my dangerous meat eating creatures, where we plot to take over the world and torture animals.

----------

_Jason Bowden_ (06-18-2011),Slytherin (06-19-2011)

----------


## dr del

Heh,




> ..... (Why they don't have the same passion for leather wearers..... I will never know.....)


Because throwing a tin of red pain over a bunch of bikers tends to end in a trip to the emergency room for the thrower.  :Very Happy: 

And that's if he's lucky.


dr del

----------

_Anna.Sitarski_ (06-18-2011),_Anya_ (06-21-2011),_darkbloodwyvern_ (07-04-2011),_Redneck_Crow_ (06-18-2011)

----------


## cgracie77

Crazy, they want to tell me I cant have my pets, but are showing that there whole reasoning is financial conciousness. They are killing them because it is cheaper then taking care of them. A lot of public shelters like city apl's usualy have a time frame for adoption or they are killed. 
  Seems like an instance of Big guys with big paychecks wanting to keep that money. 

   Lets hope PETA never gets into the health care industry .  :Surprised:

----------


## Redneck_Crow

I know a guy who can barely feed himself and his kids, let alone his plain old normal but much loved male ball python.  I've told a white lie or two and convinced him that my snakes won't eat f/t rats that are kept for more than a month and that he's doing me a favor by taking my surplus so that it's not wasted.  To my skewed way of thinking that's a kinder thing than killing  healthy critters so that they don't "suffer" because they're someone's pet.

After all, what _really_ helps animals?  I know that there are a lot of different ways of looking at things, but to me PETA's way of looking at things is downright cockeyed.  I read about all of the bizarre stunts that PETA has pulled with paint and vandalism and billboards aimed to shock and appall and I've got to wonder if any animals have ever been helped by all of that stupidity.  And I know of many animals that could have been helped if PETA spent the money they wasted on raising a stink to help some owners get the things they need to care for their animals.

----------

_darkbloodwyvern_ (07-04-2011)

----------


## Anna.Sitarski

> Heh,
> 
> 
> 
> Because throwing a tin of red pain over a bunch of bikers tends to end in a trip to the emergency room for the thrower. 
> 
> And that's if he's lucky.
> 
> 
> dr del


tehee thats a great point... wish they would then...

----------

